# Xorg 7.5 FreeBSD 9 RC3 Clang



## akregator (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello,

I run with FreeBSD 9-PRERELEASE #3 fully compiled with clang and I also build ports with clangwhen possible. For now, everything compiled excepted devel/icu (compiles but does not perform tests, so I built it with the old gcc), but Xorg seems to have problems.

1. x11-servers/xorg-server does not compile with GCC 4.2, option not recognized (I'll tell you what option later)
2. When built with clang, no error, no problem, but at start, a blank screen made of gray and white pixels mixed. Return to tty is impossible and I must Ctrl+Alt+Suppr to reboot the system properly.

I had no problem with FreeBSD 9-PRERELEASE #2 fully compiled with GCC 4.2, Xorg too. My graphic card is an intel i915, worked with the VESA driver, 1024x768 resolution.

I'll try next week if compiling Xorg with GCC 4.2 make it running correctly, and if not, rebuilding the entire world with GCC 4.2.

Any idea? Maybe an old configuration, some old files somewhere in /usr/local?

PS: the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the same that worked for the previous installation of Xorg.


----------



## darcsis (Dec 12, 2011)

If you want to build ports with clang, build them at most with -O1. Some ports cannot stand higher optimization, such as gnome-system-monitor, which requires exactly -O0. x11/nvidia-driver can only be built with gcc, but not with clang!


----------



## akregator (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh thanks! Is there any list of ports working with clang and which CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS to apply on them?

I'll try to build whole Xorg dependencies with -O1 and I'll tell here if there is any improvements.


----------



## darcsis (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmmm, I am not sure if they are maintaining such a list on the FreeBSD wiki site. I just try to compile everything with clang, if problems arise, I tweak compile options or just recompile with gcc. For instance, x11/nvidia can be built with clang, the compiling is OK. But after you execute *kldunload nvidia* the system hangs up without further feedback.

I am trying to record every port that can be built only with gcc and put it in a conf file. But I am just starting, the road is long...


----------



## akregator (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok. I've tried to compile xorg-server, xf86-input-mouse/keyboard and dri with -O1 and there is no problem, Xorg launches perfectly.

Thanks a lot!


----------

